
Modern MVP infographics (explanation) - ealtynpara
Hi guys, is someone knows the best (by your thoughts) graphical explanation, or infographic about MVP for startups.
======
ealtynpara
looks like I just found one interesting

[https://www.cleveroad.com/public/comercial/mvt_infographic.j...](https://www.cleveroad.com/public/comercial/mvt_infographic.jpg)

